# Cross breeding jumping spiders???



## ChasingFantasy (Apr 22, 2017)

Hi I'm new to arachnoboards and spiders keeping. I have a male P. Audux and a female tan jumper and I was wondering if I could cross breed them together?


----------



## Leila (Apr 22, 2017)

No

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Apr 22, 2017)

considering you don't know what species the female is, probably not


----------



## Smokehound714 (Apr 22, 2017)

If the tan jumper you refer to is P undatus, then definitely not.  

 Even other phidippus species are incapable of hybridizing.  It's a lock and key situation, only members of a species complex can interbreed, and ONLY if the male's emboli can fit the female.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Ungoliant (Apr 22, 2017)

ChasingFantasy said:


> I have a male P. Audux and a female tan jumper and I was wondering if I could cross breed them together?


Creating hybrids (breeding two different species) is strongly discouraged in this hobby.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## RTTB (Apr 23, 2017)

Even if one could do it, it doesn't mean you should.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## kevinlowl (Apr 23, 2017)

RTTB said:


> Even if one could do it, it doesn't mean you should.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## swatc1h (Apr 23, 2017)

i always wanted to do exactly this . you'll have more problem losing a sp . but yeah no .


----------



## phillipthephiddipus (Apr 25, 2017)

Didn't phids.net do this? Like P. Regius and P. Otiosus?


----------



## Ratmosphere (Apr 26, 2017)

Nope.


----------



## LunarValkyrie (Nov 16, 2019)

Jumpers are set up in "groups" as well as species. Yes, the P Regius/P Otiosus have been crossed successfully. Males have been mostly sterile. There has also been cases of P Audax/P Clarus crossing with the same results. If both spiders are from the same group, it is "Possible" but not always fertile. Some think its a bad thing, but this does happen in the wild when territories cross. It's up to you to decide how you wish to breed your Jumpers. And how you will handle your offspring if you are successful. Just be honest with any you release to other keepers.


----------

